# "Chinese Delicacy" -- Fish fried and eaten while still alive...NSFL



## Fallenmink (Jun 3, 2010)

Kind of NSFW...just in general cringe worthy. Seriously, what the shit?




Spoiler



[yt]2BYPuLnAscA[/yt]


----------

